# wireless problem

## pieterprovoost

I have an SMC2835W wireless network card. I installed the Windows driver following http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation. After following the instructions the LINK LED lights up, but the ACT LED doesn't do anything and DCHP times out. 

iwconfig gives me

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Wireless Pieter"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:E2:AC:40:3B

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:BBBB-BBBB-BB   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:87/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:12  Invalid misc:1323   Missed beacon:0

```

/etc/conf.d/net looks like this (the commented lines are a remnant from earlier attempts to use wireless)

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

# modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D ndiswrapper"

# wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

```

Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance!

----------

## pieterprovoost

I looked a bit further into it and this is what I have now

```

tux pieter # iwconfig wlan0

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Wireless Pieter"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:E2:AC:40:3B

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:BBBB-BBBB-BB   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:141/100  Signal level:-47 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:79   Missed beacon:0

```

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_ESSID1="[1] bbbb-bbbb-bb key [1] enc restricted"

```

dhcpcd wlan0 still times out. When I try rc-update add net.wlan0 default, I get

```

tux pieter # rc-update add net.wlan0 default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 not found; aborting.

```

----------

## UberLord

Try this

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0

./net.wlan0 start
```

If that works, then so will your rc-update command  :Smile: 

----------

## pieterprovoost

What am I doing wrong when setting the encryption key?

```

tux init.d # iwconfig wlan0 key restricted BBBBBBBBBB

tux init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Tx-Power:14 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:BBBB-BBBB-BB   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:44   Missed beacon:0

tux init.d # cd /etc/init.d

tux init.d # ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0

tux init.d # ./net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

which: no java in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "Wireless Pieter" at 00:04:E2:AC:40:3B (WEP required)

 *   WEP key is not set for "Wireless Pieter" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

tux init.d #                                           

```

----------

## hlevyn

 *pieterprovoost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure it should be:

```
key_ESSID1="bbbb-bbbb-bb key [1] enc restricted"
```

----------

## gundam_rx78nt1

I have been at this for over 2 nights.  How do I get this corrected:

```
Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

```

I would really like to have this fixed or someone can point me in the right direction to fix this wireless extension.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## m0rd0

I don't think anyone's managed to resolve that yet.  It certainly doesn't seem to effect the system too badly as I've had wireless running on the Acer for a while now and still get that message.  It might disappear with a new release of NDISWRAPPER or card driver.

----------

## gundam_rx78nt1

 *Quote:*   

> m0rd0 wrote:
> 
> I don't think anyone's managed to resolve that yet. It certainly doesn't seem to effect the system too badly as I've had wireless running on the Acer for a while now and still get that message. It might disappear with a new release of NDISWRAPPER or card driver.

 

I did find out how to correct this.  I upgraded to kernel version 2.6.13-r3 and recompiled ndiswrapper under the new kernel.  Worked like a charm and without the:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
> 
> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
> 
> may not be available... 

 

Hope this helps anyone else that has been getting that frustrating message.

----------

## djoe420

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
> 
> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
> 
> may not be available... 

 

I solved it by emerging the last wireless-tools software. =P

cheers

----------

